# fragsalot



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Has anyone bought any frags from them?

http://www.fragalot.ca/rics.html

I wanted to get a few but the owner never reply if I can go there and pick up. Is this guy still in business?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Yep, he's still in business. Never mail order from him, just go there in person and pick out the pieces that's already been fragged. Nice guy but, mail order is just a chop shop and frag survivability from mail ordering is low, as testified by countless people across canada.


----------



## g0rally (Mar 1, 2011)

Where are they located?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

He's been posting mostly on AP.
He just put up a bunch of new frags in his $10 section, and on ap.
He brought me some frags to the city last week, and all were great.
I think he's coming again on Friday.
I found that by emailing him the pictures of the frags I want, instead of just the numbers, there was less error.
He's made mistakes in the past, but gave me a considerable discount on my last order, and is pretty generous size wise.
Good luck.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I've no problem with Burke personally. But consider yourselves warned. It's a hit or miss when u mail order with him. There's a forum out west (Canada/ prairies) which has even refused his sponsorship money as so many of it's members had bad experiences with frags they bought from him.

Then again, that was quite a while ago, maybe he's changed? I don't know. Let us know how your mail order goes.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I have dealt with him once and I doubt I ever will again. A couple of weeks ago I arranged a meet in Toronto with him like he does every week to pick up 5 frags from him. Only 1 was what I ordered. I contacted him about it and he said we would meet up to exchange the frags for the right ones. Now he is MIA not answering the phone, not answering emails or pm's. He also keeps changing the meeting date on me. We will see what happens this week.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

So an update on the situation is. We met back up on friday night to exchange the wrong corals only to receive wrong ones back again. The count now stands at 2 corals are right, 3 are wrong.

Like I said before I will not be ordering from him ever again. I hope he gets his act together if he plans to stay in business for very much longer.


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

caker_chris said:


> So an update on the situation is. We met back up on friday night to exchange the wrong corals only to receive wrong ones back again. The count now stands at 2 corals are right, 3 are wrong.
> 
> Like I said before I will not be ordering from him ever again. I hope he gets his act together if he plans to stay in business for very much longer.


o..

how were the frags quality though?


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

the quality of the frags aren't that good. Every where else including fellow GTAA's frags are much better. Honestly if I were you I would just stay away. Even if you have to pay a little bit more money its worth it.


----------



## multitanksyndrome (Mar 28, 2011)

I have ordered from Burke many times... most times meeting him down in Toronto and other going to Guelph I believe where his house is can't remember... His basement has two large frag tanks and he has a large display tank. It's nice... his prices are good I think if you actually go there its better than meeting him in Toronto because with many frags like that he may get it messed up (although he never messed any of mine up)

Goodluck!


----------

